# New Liszt app for iPad, etc.



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

The Beethoven's 9th app has been downloaded 500,000 times. Now there's another, this time Stephen Hough playing Liszt's B-minor Sonata.

"You can watch the performance from multiple angles: from the side, as if from a particularly plum seat in an intimate venue like the Wigmore Hall; staring straight down at the keyboard, as if dangling from the ceiling like a broadcast mic; and a close-up of Hough's face, as if you were, er, the score. You can see all these simultaneously, one choice of camera angle bigger than the other, while the score scrolls along the bottom - or any shot can be viewed full screen. And then there's the NoteFall view mentioned above, which offers an immediate graphic representation of where the notes are, their sheer number and whether scales or long chords - a cloud of colours fired at Hough's hands with often scattergun intensity. There's also a commentary by Hough, either as subtitles or speech..."

http://www.gramophone.co.uk/blog/th...in (15.07.2013)&utm_content=article1_headline


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

KenOC said:


> The Beethoven's 9th app has been downloaded 500,000 times. Now there's another, this time Stephen Hough playing Liszt's B-minor Sonata.
> 
> "You can watch the performance from multiple angles: from the side, as if from a particularly plum seat in an intimate venue like the Wigmore Hall; staring straight down at the keyboard, as if dangling from the ceiling like a broadcast mic; and a close-up of Hough's face, as if you were, er, the score. You can see all these simultaneously, one choice of camera angle bigger than the other, while the score scrolls along the bottom - or any shot can be viewed full screen. And then there's the NoteFall view mentioned above, which offers an immediate graphic representation of where the notes are, their sheer number and whether scales or long chords - a cloud of colours fired at Hough's hands with often scattergun intensity. There's also a commentary by Hough, either as subtitles or speech..."
> 
> http://www.gramophone.co.uk/blog/th...in (15.07.2013)&utm_content=article1_headline


Sounds dreadful.


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

KenOC said:


> The Beethoven's 9th app has been downloaded 500,000 times. Now there's another, this time Stephen Hough playing Liszt's B-minor Sonata.
> 
> "You can watch the performance from multiple angles: from the side, as if from a particularly plum seat in an intimate venue like the Wigmore Hall; staring straight down at the keyboard, as if dangling from the ceiling like a broadcast mic; and a close-up of Hough's face, as if you were, er, the score. You can see all these simultaneously, one choice of camera angle bigger than the other, while the score scrolls along the bottom - or any shot can be viewed full screen. And then there's the NoteFall view mentioned above, which offers an immediate graphic representation of where the notes are, their sheer number and whether scales or long chords - a cloud of colours fired at Hough's hands with often scattergun intensity. There's also a commentary by Hough, either as subtitles or speech..."
> 
> http://www.gramophone.co.uk/blog/th...in (15.07.2013)&utm_content=article1_headline


Sounds great!


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

If only I had an iPad I'd be more enthusiastic.


----------

